
The Advice I Gave My Students - ingve
https://www.calnewport.com/blog/2019/12/06/the-advice-i-gave-my-students/
======
melling
I do this sometimes when developing software.

I write a comment in the code or on a notepad to let myself know where to
continue.

It makes getting started easier the next time. Starting with a focus is a a
much better feeling than where do I start now.

